# Wyclif's Civil Dominion text



## RamistThomist (Jul 3, 2013)

Is John Wyclif's work on civil dominion available in English?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 3, 2013)

I have looked for it and can't find his work on the Kingdom. Dr. Blackwood referred to it. He also referred to Bucer's De Regno Christi which I found in hardcover for 20 bucks recently. Very lucky find.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 3, 2013)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I have looked for it and can't find his work on the Kingdom. Dr. Blackwood referred to it. He also referred to Bucer's De Regno Christi which I found in hardcover for 20 bucks recently. Very lucky find.



Is your version of De Regno complete or the abridgment by Pauk? If the former, please give publication details as Pauk fails to include at least one key passage on Bucer's view of the contemporary applicability of the Mosaic judicial laws.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 3, 2013)

timmopussycat said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I have looked for it and can't find his work on the Kingdom. Dr. Blackwood referred to it. He also referred to Bucer's De Regno Christi which I found in hardcover for 20 bucks recently. Very lucky find.
> ...



I have the book Randy is talking about. I noticed that the Pauck edition leaves out a large chunk of Bucer.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, it is the edited version that leaves out a good portion. I am not familiar if there is a full unedited version.


----------

